# Lokking to buy 08 6.4



## sle (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi, I'm in the market for a used diesel truck. I currently run duramax and so far so good.
The only reason why I'm looking at ford is because gm are way out of my price range.
Now I found a several 08s with low mileage and within my budget.
I am not to concern about mpg, but more concerned about reliability. 
I know ford has had its share of problems, but I'm looking past that.

Thanks for your input. BTW, I'm not into juicing trucks up, I prefer stock.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Are you asking about what you should look for when buying or problems down the road?


----------



## sle (Dec 28, 2006)

BlizzardBeater
No. Just genaral information seeing how I never owned a ford product.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

sle;1293487 said:


> BlizzardBeater
> No. Just genaral information seeing how I never owned a ford product.


gotch ya. Well, 2008 was the first year for the new 6.4L diesel powerplant. Some may disagree with me, but it seemed troublesome. Here's my limited knowledge of it but keep in mind that I never owned one, just driven them. Fuel mileage was poor on the majority of them, others may have different opinions on that. The radiators seemed to be a pretty big issue. Also, the EGR coolers would blow but I believe ford has a fix for this. They had some issues with the PCM that a "re-flash" should fix. They lacked some low end grunt, but supposedly thats in the tuning and not a lack in power made by the motor. A few had oil pump cover leaks. Im not bashing the truck. If you asked me to tell you the issues with GM products, I'd write just as long a list.

On another note, they are smooth running and quiet. They seem to have plenty of towing power. Chime in anybody if i got something wrong.

I wouldnt tune it except for doing the DPF delete.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

one other thing to watch for is when it is EXTREMELY cold out, here in NH last year i personally saw 8 or 10 6.4's froze up on the highway. not long after that i rode in my friends 6.4 and we broke down. LONG story short keep the conditioner in it and possibly look into the grill covers. other than that the twin turbo is a KILLER powerhouse and an awsome ride. good luck Thumbs Up


----------



## sle (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks getlemen for your comments. Yea I hear you on gm.
My duramax has been good, but like you said, I have had the fuel pump replaced @ 20,000 miles, the dash replaced due too it jumping from 5000 miles to 12000 in one day:laughing: and not to mention brakes replaced every year. But other than that, its been a good truck.
I just dont want to spend so much money on a truck. Plus im looking for something with low miles under 45000.
Just seems that car dealers all around have little inventory due to people keeping their trucks longer.
Thanks again.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

sle;1293549 said:


> Thanks getlemen for your comments. Yea I hear you on gm.
> My duramax has been good, but like you said, I have had the fuel pump replaced @ 20,000 miles, the dash replaced due too it jumping from 5000 miles to 12000 in one day:laughing: and not to mention brakes replaced every year. But other than that, its been a good truck.
> I just dont want to spend so much money on a truck. Plus im looking for something with low miles under 45000.
> Just seems that car dealers all around have little inventory due to people keeping their trucks longer.
> Thanks again.


Oh dont get me wrong, I love my GM's and wouldnt buy anything else. But I'm also a reasonable person and am well aware that every model and generation of vehicle is suspect to its inherent problems lol.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Turn around and run from the 6.4's! My buddy is a service manager for a local Ford dealership, and even he told me the same. To many problems all around with them, and terrible fuel economy to boot!


----------



## sle (Dec 28, 2006)

Update

Thanks to all for the advice and warnings.
But I went ahead this weekend and purchased a 2008 250 6.4 29000 org miles with a clean oasis and a build date of 08/08
wich i thought was strange? wouldnt that be considered a 2009 model?
Regardless, I am very happy with it.
Man, when u put it in tow mode, she flys like a raped ape. Ford really has done good
seeing how the 6.0 almost put them in bankrupcy.
Milage is good, 16-17 highway on cruise.BTW, its an extended cab 4wd.
I was a bit leary at first, but the manger basically told me that oil changed every 5000 miles fuel filter every other and drain the water seperator once a month.
Did I mentioned how bad a$$ this truck is..


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

DPF Delete, Tune it, Block the EGR, Straight Pipe it, kinda like the 6.0.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

congratsThumbs UpThumbs Up now we need some PICS!!!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

We need more people to let us know about the 6.4 too. I have drove the 7.3 the 6.0 for many miles. With private ambulances. Never had a 6.4 to drive. The 6.0 SUCKS, I have had all of them die under me! I love how the engine runs and preforms. But it breaks way to much! I have had a few 7.3's die due to cam sensor's. But after the new sensor's were installed it was no longer an issue.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

16-17mpg? No way is that the lie-o-meter?


----------



## sle (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry, been busy working.
Since i bought, I've logged a little over 2500 miles.
What I like about it:
Seat are comfy.
Built in trailer brake
Interior
Trany shifts hard and is well built
Engine has more than enough power to tow my 12000 load
And feels like it handles my load better than my GM 3500
Mirrors excellent visibility
Contrary to what people say, that's what I'm seeing as far as mpg.
Probably due to extended cab short box. That's why I choose it over a crew cab.
I don't think your going to see excellent mpg out of any new trucks regardless of the make due to the emission crap.
The truck actually feels like it has more power when towing than empty.
I'm sure theirs other pluses but I cant think of the top of my head.

What I don't like:
No manual lock out hubs for electronic 4x4.
That's gotta put wear in tear on the front end.
Its to quit compared to my dmax.
The twin tip exausht is the shape of a women's body:laughing:
The spare tire is a pain in the a$$ to remove
Rides a little hard, but its not unbearable.

Overall, I am very pleased with it. So much so, I am going to sell my 06 dmax dump
and purchase a 2011 450 diesel.
I do believe ford had to change its game plan due to the 6.0.
The horror stories you hear about ford trucks really didn't faze me considering how many trucks roll off the assembly line.
By all means, I am not bashing other manufactures, I just think that Ford makes a stout truck.
Their is no truck out their that is going to run perfect. Eventually down the road, I am sure to run into a few hiccups, but it just comes down to maintence and taking care of your vehicle.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Look at all a the huge fleets. They are Ford's! The reason? They last,some functioning with multiple system failures. But they still do the job. I just wish they got the 6.0 right. It's such a great engine/transmission combo when it's running right.I thought they would get it right with the 6.4 . I hope they did. Any problems with engines are tended to be reported to be with every engine. But with the huge amount of trucks Ford builds problems could be 1 in 10,000.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

sle;1294784 said:


> Overall, I am very pleased with it. So much so, I am going to sell my 06 dmax dump
> and purchase a 2011 450 diesel.
> I do believe ford had to change its game plan due to the 6.0.
> The horror stories you hear about ford trucks really didn't faze me considering how many trucks roll off the assembly line.
> By all means, I am not bashing other manufactures,* I just think that Ford makes a stout truck.*Their is no truck out their that is going to run perfect. Eventually down the road, I am sure to run into a few hiccups, but it just comes down to maintence and taking care of your vehicle.


They definitely do. I think they really got it right with the SuperDuty line. They are almost overbuilt and handle jobs very well.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

We have 2 6.4's and love the hell out of them. Wish they didnt change to the 6.7 or i would have another 6.4. Both are tuned and the dpf's have fallen off. They both get driven daily, worked, dragraced and sledpulled. The crewcab runs a 13.2 in the 1/4 all night long and the reg cab has ran a 12.9!!!
Robert


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

i think you made a good decision. i have the same truck you bought (250 ext cab short bed) i tuned mine and deleted the dpf and it makes a huge difference, the truck runs strong and fuel no longer gets into the crank case because it doesn't go into regen any more. even if you don't tune it change the engine oil and fuel filters like the service guy said. i swear that more than half the problems with modern diesels is people don't know what the heck they are doing with trucks anymore for maintenence. just my opinion anyway. Matt


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

I know some one that is pushing 634 rwhp on the stock trans and no problems


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah not for long before something makes an early exit


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

6.4 uses the 6.0 block bored out,head gaskets are the same part #,heads and fuel system different only made for 2 years.lousy to work on,out of warranty costs will cripple you but that goes for duramax as well.owners report bad fuel mileage,radiator failures due to t-stat problems,egr coolers and fuel system problems nagging,ive had to replace pumps and injectors out of warranty over 5 grand. good luck


----------



## JD822 (Aug 4, 2011)

Here is a great site (imho) about these psd's. i have learned allot about the 6.0/6.4 from this guy.

http://powerstrokehelp.com/

good luck with the new rig!


----------

